# '08 Subject Assignment - BLUE - Due July 4th



## MissMia

Theme: BLUE

Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## frfefarfearz




----------



## frfefarfearz




----------



## frfefarfearz

honie's blue havaianas flip flops


----------



## frfefarfearz

am i overposting? hehe  just tell me ok!

i just love blue (and yellow too) thats why i have many "BLUE" pics ehehe


----------



## frfefarfearz

park here


----------



## frfefarfearz

ok iL try to limit my self up to here! weeeeee


----------



## Big Bully

There is no such thing as over posting. We love having people participate in the assignments! You are doing great, and nice photos!!


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## frfefarfearz

thanks biug bullY! 
 

i accept any types of criticism for my photos!

if something is wrong with it please let me know so that iLL learn!


thanks!


----------



## frfefarfearz

thirst quinching photo adrian! nice


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Great pics ya'll have! Ohlalala fearz you just keep posting those pics. The forum won't get blowed up from too many pictures hehe.


----------



## frfefarfearz

hehe i thought theres some kind of a threshold and if iL post too much this forum will blow up!

jewk.. haha


----------



## AdrianBetti

frfefarfearz said:


> thirst quinching photo adrian! nice


Thank you. Everything in Mexico is disorganized except for the beer. I felt compelled to lift my camera.


----------



## brianne5499




----------



## LaFoto

AdrianBetti, I really, really, really like your submission!!! Have we met before? Welcome to ThePhotoForum!!!


----------



## Big Bully

The famous... (in my house) blue blankie..


----------



## frfefarfearz

cute baby!!! awwww...


----------



## frfefarfearz

brianne5499 what a lovely sky!


----------



## frfefarfearz

this is the forum thread that im starting to love.. haha  coz its blue? hehe 

coz uv got lovable submissions!


----------



## Big Bully

frfefarfearz said:


> cute baby!!! awwww...


 

Thank you:mrgreen:! He is my little (BIG) baby... He is 4 1/2 and can be a mommies boy sometimes. :mrgreen:


----------



## frfefarfearz

Big Bully said:


> Thank you:mrgreen:! He is my little (BIG) baby... He is 4 1/2 and can be a mommies boy sometimes. :mrgreen:


 
so so cute  weeeee

can i pinch.. hehe


----------



## AdrianBetti

LaFoto said:


> AdrianBetti, I really, really, really like your submission!!! Have we met before? Welcome to ThePhotoForum!!!


I don't think so. Where would have met? It's my first time on TPF. I really enjoy the assigments. Good idea.


----------



## Big Bully

frfefarfearz said:


> so so cute  weeeee
> 
> can i pinch.. hehe


 

I pinch and nibble on those cheeks all the time.. So sure!


----------



## Stacey

First time I've posted in an assignment! Time to get my homework started, lol!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Big Bully

Creative John... I like it!!!

Stacey nice photo, and welcome to the assignments forum. We have a lot of fun in here. Thank you for posting.


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Creative John... I like it!!!
> 
> Stacey nice photo, and welcome to the assignments forum. We have a lot of fun in here. Thank you for posting.


Thanks Meg. Got the idea from your blue blankie.


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Thanks Meg. Got the idea from your blue blankie.


 

Well I am happy I could be your muse.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

My inspiration..


----------



## johngpt

I know quite a few folks for whom it's more addiction than inspiration.  

What math are you studying?


----------



## EW1066

Went to the Aquarium with the kids







Vince


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> I know quite a few folks for whom it's more addiction than inspiration.
> 
> What math are you studying?


 

I was taking college algebra, but this semester I am going to be taking statistics:scratch: and then next semester it is on to pre-calculus.. ale:


----------



## frfefarfearz

whats your major bigbully?


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> I was taking college algebra, but this semester I am going to be taking statistics:scratch: and then next semester it is on to pre-calculus.. ale:


"There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics." Mark Twain.

Good luck. Statistics is more like learning a foreign language than learning math.


----------



## Jon0807

Just got home from Lake Tahoe.  Unfortunately there was a smokey haze all throughout the area due to the millions of California fires so there weren't too many photo opps.  Here are a couple that I did happen to snap.  The water is usually alot more blue than this but with the sky being so grey it wasn't so brilliant

Emerald Bay


----------



## Keith Baran

Kinda Blue


----------



## Big Bully

Great job Jon and Keith. 

Keith welcome to TPF. Hope to see more of you and your work!


----------



## r7stuart

My first attempt at in-message image posting, I hope it has worked!

This photo was taken on the University of Arizona campus. The building houses the optics department (what else), and produces great reflections of the perennially blue sky. I realize that because this isn't a recent shot, it's not technically allowed in this forum, but I'm just getting into photography properly (a DSLR is on the way!) so hope I may be excused just this once.

Stuart


----------



## Big Bully

Sweet shot r7stuart!


----------



## r7stuart

Thanks Meg!


----------



## johngpt

r7stuart said:


> My first attempt at in-message image posting, I hope it has worked!
> 
> This photo was taken on the University of Arizona campus. The building houses the optics department (what else), and produces great reflections of the perennially blue sky. I realize that because this isn't a recent shot, it's not technically allowed in this forum, but I'm just getting into photography properly (a DSLR is on the way!) so hope I may be excused just this once.
> 
> Stuart


It worked very well.

I'm a newb also, and was relieved to discover that things here are pretty relaxed. It seems to be a community of folks that like looking at good images, new, old, or in between.


----------



## r7stuart

That's nice to know, John. Some forums are a bit heavy-handed when enforcing their rules...


----------



## penfold1




----------



## Ejazzle

kieth, what lense were you using? 

heres my contribution.


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

Here are my daughter's Blue eyes.....


----------



## icassell

I guess this is sorta' blue ...


----------



## eccs19

Taken this morning with my P&S. Hope this is blue enough. :thumbup:


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## DefyinglyGreen




----------



## hossmaster

DefyinglyGreen said:


>



let me guess, a Ford?  Explorer?


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum basically everyone who just posted. 

Yeah we are pretty laid back here, we enjoy watching people progress and learn. You guys are doing a fantastic job, and I am really enjoying seeing your images and what you come up with! 
The rules here are pretty lax. We are just a friendly bunch who enjoy photography.
Again welcome everyone!


----------



## DefyinglyGreen

hossmaster said:


> let me guess, a Ford?  Explorer?



Nope..brother in law's caliper for his Nissan Sentra


----------



## Big Bully

frfefarfearz said:


> whats your major bigbully?


 

My first major was Photography. I graduated May 2007. Now I am studying business and will be done this coming May. Then I am going to get my bachelors in Forensic Science and become a Crime Scene Investigator and use my photography degree there. 
My business degree is more to help and to know how to help my husband in his business.



johngpt said:


> "There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics." Mark Twain.
> 
> Good luck. Statistics is more like learning a foreign language than learning math.


 
Yeah that is what I hear about statistics. Not really looking forward to it, especially since I have to take 2 statistics classes!


----------



## eccs19

I'm going out on a limb, but I think it's a brake caliper bracket, and it's being heated to get the pin out of it. 

Edit -  I didn't notice the other responses, but at least I was right.  lol



DefyinglyGreen said:


>


----------



## johngpt

Boy, this is cool. I go to work, come home, see great photos. Life is good.


----------



## Crimsonandwhite

It don't get much bluer than this.....








One more for fun, this one is before the DSLR days, so take it for what its worth....


----------



## Keith Baran

John, I agree, I haven't been here for a day or so and since then all the new posts are GREAT! I have to say though mamarazzi I love that picture. Pictures of kids are great, so much expression.My children are a bit older (12 & 19)and are getting tired of me taking their pic. 

ejazzle, the lens on that dragon fly is just the stock 18-55 on my pentax k10

lovin this forum


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

Keith Baran said:


> John, I agree, I haven't been here for a day or so and since then all the new posts are GREAT! I have to say though mamarazzi I love that picture. Pictures of kids are great, so much expression.My children are a bit older (12 & 19)and are getting tired of me taking their pic.
> 
> ejazzle, the lens on that dragon fly is just the stock 18-55 on my pentax k10
> 
> lovin this forum



Thanks Keith, sometimes I am afraid I see my pictures with 'mama-eyes' and think that I am the only one that likes the picture because it is my child.......BTW, your dragonfly pic was sooooo cool - I could FEEL the blue!


I love this forum too!!!

I


----------



## johngpt

mamarazzi_hrd said:


> Here are my daughter's Blue eyes.....


This is a photo of which even the pros would be proud. Eyes sharp, great skin tone, great expression. Angled figure gives it an interesting composition. I'd like to do something of this quality someday.


----------



## Big Bully

I am totally feeling the love in this thread today.. haha

Great job everyone!

Crimson, you are making me hungry with those blueberries, and that palm tree is awesome.

Mama You have a beautiful little girl, and that photo is gorgeous!


----------



## garboui

As a new member i guess ill start with a submission to one of the photo assignments threads. this picture was taken in some back alley way in old montreal (sept 07) . the assignment title just reminded me of the blue vintage bmw that was hiding in the back of the alley way.


----------



## Big Bully

Cool alley way. Your shot makes me feel so small. Great job.
Welcome to the forum, it is great to have you and hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Puscas

took this one a few days ago, saw this assignment and couldn't resist:







This was in a Dutch restaurant called Blauw (blue) and everything was red...
the picture shows the menu, they gave you little lights with the menu so they could keep it dimly lit in the rest of the restaurant. Pretty neat.





pascal


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

johngpt said:


> This is a photo of which even the pros would be proud. Eyes sharp, great skin tone, great expression. Angled figure gives it an interesting composition. I'd like to do something of this quality someday.



Wow! Thanks John -that is such a compliment!!!


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

garboui said:


> As a new member i guess ill start with a submission to one of the photo assignments threads. this picture was taken in some back alley way in old montreal (sept 07) . the assignment title just reminded me of the blue vintage bmw that was hiding in the back of the alley way.



Very cool photo........I could see alot of neat pics in this alley!!!


----------



## garboui

mamarazzi_hrd said:


> Very cool photo........I could see alot of neat pics in this alley!!!



funny that you mention that. that pic is just one of many. I probably spent a good 30 minutes shooting up that alleyway. probably would have been longer but the person i was with at the time wanted to get a move on to see more city.


----------



## icassell

Blue Moon  

Sigma EX 50-150mm f2.8 @ 150mm


----------



## johngpt

garboui said:


> funny that you mention that. that pic is just one of many. I probably spent a good 30 minutes shooting up that alleyway. probably would have been longer but the person i was with at the time wanted to get a move on to see more city.


It's the rare person who understands why we hang somewhere waiting for the 'right light' or how we could spend an hour in one alley.


----------



## designjordi

I'm really liking the atmosphere of this forum! I'm definitely excited to start contributing to this little network. =)










By the way, is there an easier way to post photos here than entering a _url_?
Thanks! Look forward to any feedback, whether kind or constructive. =)


----------



## Bamb00

First post eva


----------



## Big Bully

designjordi said:


> I'm really liking the atmosphere of this forum! I'm definitely excited to start contributing to this little network. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is there an easier way to post photos here than entering a _url_?
> Thanks! Look forward to any feedback, whether kind or constructive. =)


 

Yes a much easier way... You can post photos from photobucket. Much much easier!:thumbup:


----------



## designjordi

Bamb00 said:


> First post eva



That looks pretty cool! I like the strong shine effects you employed with the clearly shiny confetti strips and bright light in the corner.

Great photo!


----------



## designjordi

Big Bully said:


> Yes a much easier way... You can post photos from photobucket. Much much easier!:thumbup:



Okay, how would I do that? Or is it pretty self-explanatory from photobucket's website?


----------



## Big Bully

Oh yeah, BTW Welcome to the forum Bamboo and designjordi


----------



## designjordi

Thanks so much! Glad to be here.


----------



## MissMia

WOW!!!!! This is one of the best photo response to the assignment threads we've had this year! Thanks for all the great photos everyone and welcome to TPF for all the newbies!


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah way to skip out for awhile C.. lol


----------



## Bamb00

Thanks.
I'm really glad i found this site!


----------



## designjordi

That's bizarre... why did my photo suddenly disappear from my post?


----------



## Big Bully

It is a great site, tons of nice people and a ton of people more than willing to help you progress..


----------



## Big Bully

designjordi said:


> That's bizarre... why did my photo suddenly disappear from my post?


 

Umm.. I'm not sure.. Try posting it again.


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> Yeah way to skip out for awhile C.. lol



I know! I'm a bad thread mom!


----------



## designjordi

Well... here it goes again!

<a href="http://s309.photobucket.com/albums/kk379/designjordi/?action=view&current=IMG_1727.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk379/designjordi/IMG_1727.jpg" border="0" alt="Cityscape"></a>

Hope this one works.


----------



## designjordi

Okay that last one didn't work... here's another:


----------



## designjordi

Hooray! It works, haha!


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> I know! I'm a bad thread mom!


 

Thats alright I have been playing mom lately..


----------



## Big Bully

designjordi said:


> Okay that last one didn't work... here's another:


 

Wow I like it! How did you make it so only the blue is showing? That is way cool!


----------



## designjordi

Big Bully said:


> Wow I like it! How did you make it so only the blue is showing? That is way cool!



Thanks so much! That "colour accent" technique is actually a feature that I have in my Canon TX1. I also figured out a way to do it in photoshop, where you use the quick selection tool to select the area/color you want to remain, then invert the selection. You would just apply a grayscale (or any other effect) to that new selection.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow that completely went over my head. hahaha 
I haven't had a Photoshop program to play with or figure out.. But you did a great job.


----------



## designjordi

Oh I'm sorry! And thanks again!


----------



## Big Bully

Its quite alright.. It just gives me reason to find out what you are talking about. I hope to have a photoshop program of my own soon to play with. 
Anytime!


----------



## designjordi

Ya definitely! Any photo editor makes for a great tool. If you want a free one, hunt around for Paint.net. It's pretty dang awesome. (you may have heard of it)

I think the website is www.getpaint.net

You should be able to do plenty with it! And I think it's fully documented too, an extra bonus.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LaFoto

I sooo wasn't thinking ... I mean, the colour blue was in about 95 % of the roundabout 2000 photos I worked on all during this past week ... :er: :roll:

I could come up with thousands that sport *swimmingpoolblue* !!!


----------



## MissMia

Very nice contribution Corinna!


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh Corinna that is hilarious! I would think that most of your photos would be blue. hahaha 
Great photo!


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> I sooo wasn't thinking ... I mean, the colour blue was in about 95 % of the roundabout 2000 photos I worked on all during this past week ... :er: :roll:
> 
> I could come up with thousands that sport *swimmingpoolblue* !!!


Yep. You've posted some great ones over in the sports thread.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, see, this is what I meant when I said that most of the photos I've been working all during the past week sport *swimmingpoolblue*  (random screen shot):


----------



## johngpt

Have to laugh. I've still got 1.5 games of photos to go through from my son's team's last tournament. Since getting the 40D, with its 6fps, I'm shooting about 500 to 800 images per half. By the end of his club season, and by the end of his school season, I get a bit burnt out on reviewing and posting to the parents. Unlike the blue from your shoot, my retinas seem to retain green (grass on the football pitch).


----------



## RandyB

The storm before the 4th of July fireworks!  Posted picture a day late but the photo was taken on the 4th.


----------



## Big Bully

Well here are a few shots of something blue that I got at the car show yesterday.







My husband took this one, I'm not quite sure which blue was the target... Hahahahaha


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> My husband took this one, I'm not quite sure which blue was the target... Hahahahaha


Classic contours on both!

Great expression on Thing 2 by the way.


----------



## jerry 1 a b

Got tired of having no time to take my boy to the pool.  So, I bought this kiddy pool at the dollar general store for $20.  The ex says I got ripped off, but my boy loves it.


----------



## johngpt

jerry 1 a b, good thing that Olympus 770 is SW!!!!     :mrgreen:


----------



## jerry 1 a b

johngpt said:


> jerry 1 a b, good thing that Olympus 770 is SW!!!!     :mrgreen:




...and that's the main reason I still have it.  It got splashed quite a bit while taking these pictures!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Classic contours on both!
> 
> Great expression on Thing 2 by the way.


 

Funny thing was my husband had no idea the girl was there until after we got looking at the pictures. haha
Yeah he was mad that we didn't spend more time with BigFoot and that we weren't going to play in the creek about 200ft away. hahaha


----------



## icassell

OK, so it's late ... sue me ....


*Blue Moon* -- Little Egg Harbor, NJ


----------



## johngpt

icassell, I got a feeling nobody's adhering to the time frame. It's way too much fun posting, playing the BLUEs.

Great shot by the way. Could also have titled it Mood Indigo. Duke Ellington, where are you when we need you?


----------



## Bamb00

posting another one for fun


----------



## MissMia

johngpt said:


> icassell, I got a feeling nobody's adhering to the time frame. It's way too much fun posting, playing the BLUEs.
> 
> Great shot by the way. Could also have titled it Mood Indigo. Duke Ellington, where are you when we need you?



The deadlines are more of a suggestion and also to let you know when there will be a new assignment posted.


Thank you to everyone who is participating in the assignments!


----------



## icassell

Ooooh ... johngpt .... why didn't I think of that?  BTW (off topic)  did you ever hear the Ellington/Coltrane disc?


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Ooooh ... johngpt .... why didn't I think of that?  BTW (off topic)  did you ever hear the Ellington/Coltrane disc?



I'm sorry, not sure how I missed your post! No, I hadn't, so went to Amazon and I'm right now listening to a preview of that album/disc at the MP3 download store.

Thank you.


----------



## Purple




----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## Pugs

UtahsRebel... Gorgeous photograph!  Great composition!


----------



## Big Bully

Big fan Purple and Utah! Great shots!


----------



## Purple

This is late, but I just found it on the computer, and thought it was cute!


----------



## mdsoares




----------



## johngpt

Sabres!

Haven't seen one of their games since I lived in Buffalo in the late '70s.

Nice shot!


----------



## Big Bully

You can see the sweat dripping off that guy. Nice!


----------



## Lord_Nikon

my niece


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5




----------



## johngpt

BoD5, very nice. The pollen on the stamen reminds me of the costumes during the opening ceremonies at the Beijing Olympics.


----------



## Big Bully

Lord Nikon, What a cutie!! I love the cheeks, how freakin cute!

BoD5, what a beautiful shot! Really awe inspiring. Great Job!


----------



## johngpt

Meg...

Teasingly great new avatar!


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha Thanks John!! Oh and lookie there there is blue behind me and on my jacket.. hahaha


----------



## Big Bully

Ok here is my retarded avatar large sized with my blue jacket, blue curtain and blue eyes. lol


----------



## Patm1313

Is this blue or purple?

I'm colorblind.


----------



## Toxic Toast

nice shot Pat! that is a very pretty blue! i like it. (yes it is blue)

here is my contribution:


----------



## johngpt

Patm1313, yours is mostly blue, but toward the left of the image, there is purple. Very cool.


----------



## Big Bully

I was just going to say that John.. Way to take the words out of my mouth.
TT.. I love the angle of your shot.. And the blue is stunning. Well done!!


----------



## Patm1313

Well I'm glad you all like it. I actually have an 8x10 framed print of that hanging up in my kitchen.


----------



## TATTRAT

heck, why not

this is the oil slick on the water at Pearl Harbor, HI.







And here is Lanikai, Kailua


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

wow!! Thats just AHmazing!


----------



## gregtake

In the Aviary at the Honolulu Zoo


----------



## Big Bully

What a beautiful bird! Nice shot!


----------



## javig999

These skulls painted on this car were pretty trick...


----------



## Big Bully

Jav!!! That is freakin sweet!! Oh I am so loving those flames and the skulls! I know I am too curious, but what year is the malibu, is it a classic or one of the newer ones? 
Oh and welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! It's great to have you!


----------



## javig999

Thanks for the warm welcome...this forum is great!

Not sure about the year, but definitely a classic. It was done up in a "modern" hot rod style: lowered on air suspension, large chrome wheels, big brake kit, upgraded interior, big stereo...and of course the requisite _sick_ paint job! Very nice car...


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## johngpt

U Reb...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

javig999 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome...this forum is great!
> 
> Not sure about the year, but definitely a classic. It was done up in a "modern" hot rod style: lowered on air suspension, large chrome wheels, big brake kit, upgraded interior, big stereo...and of course the requisite _sick_ paint job! Very nice car...



Oh you gotta love a classic car! *sigh* Anyways great job!!



UtahsRebel said:


>


 
:hail::hail: Wow Utah! Wow!


----------



## platano

here is my "blue"


----------



## Timinator




----------



## UtahsRebel

Timinator, I love the look on her face. I can almost feel the hug from her dad, (I'm assuming).

Big Bully, Thanks. I'm trying to learn how to do some PP.


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Big Bully

:hailionysus!!!:hail: Your shot is so beautiful! Great job!:hail:


----------



## VTMurphy

Platano : I gotta say , that shot is awesome !
This is one from warmer days . I ALMOST caught the bees' wings ( not bad considering I didn't notice it was there when I took shot ).


----------



## Dionysus

lol thanks..just a little experiment.  that phot didnt get much love posted on the beginners forum, but now it fits a theme, and now its good


----------



## Big Bully

Some people on the forum are sticklers and hardasses when it comes to photography. They don't realize that a lot of us are still learning and testing things out. I love your shots, and all of the shots that have been posted in the assignment threads. We are here to learn and grow, and I can see a lot of progression in these assignments. Great job everyone.


----------



## Dionysus

thanks, appreciate the encouragement. 

One day i may go back to this alley, and shoot it w/ a subject.


----------



## zandman




----------



## Solthar

A *cough* bit late, but I think this one fits the bill;


----------



## zandman

Solthar said:


> A *cough* bit late, but I think this one fits the bill;


 
thats so cute.


----------



## icassell

No PP except for a little sharpening.


----------



## Big Bully

Solthar said:


> A *cough* bit late, but I think this one fits the bill;


 
Oh that is way cool!!! Way to catch someone doing something that they probably weren't supposed to be doing.. 



icassell said:


> No PP except for a little sharpening.


 
Beautiful Ian. I love the colors!


----------



## johngpt

Ian!!

:thumbup:


----------



## icassell

Thanks!  That sky was amazing yesterday!

Ian


----------



## johngpt

Pardon the fringe. Wasn't there on the psd file, but is on the jpeg for web. Sorry.


----------



## icassell

I love the amazing blue color of glacial ice.

Ian


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Pardon the fringe. Wasn't there on the psd file, but is on the jpeg for web. Sorry.



This one is cool, John. Where is this sculpture?

Ian


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Ian.

Avenue of the Arts, Costa Mesa, CA, at the performing arts plaza.


----------



## Dcrymes84

I suppose were allowed to post more than one picture for the submission or do we just need to choose one and label it.


----------



## icassell

Dcrymes84 said:


> I suppose were allowed to post more than one picture for the submission or do we just need to choose one and label it.



I don't see why you couldn't post more than one.

Ian


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> I love the amazing blue color of glacial ice.
> 
> Ian




Wow!! Talk about amazing! Where was this glacier?


----------



## icassell

Well, there's someone I haven't seen in a while   Hiya Meg!

It is in Glacier National Park in Alaska.  I just spent 2 weeks in Alaska -- one week driving from Anchorage to Denali National Park and one week on a cruise from Whittier (outside of Anchorage) up the inland passage to Skagway, Juneau, and Ketchikan ... finishing in Vancouver, B.C.  It was a photographer's dream trip ... and I learned alot about what I want to bring if I can ever do something like this again.

Ian


----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## Big Bully

Dcrymes84 said:


> I suppose were allowed to post more than one picture for the submission or do we just need to choose one and label it.



You can post as many photos as you want. The whole purpose of these assignments is to learn and to increase your ability as a photographer.


----------



## icassell

Dan,

I like the second one best.  The vignetting makes it interesting.

Ian


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> Well, there's someone I haven't seen in a while   Hiya Meg!
> 
> It is in Glacier National Park in Alaska.  I just spent 2 weeks in Alaska -- one week driving from Anchorage to Denali National Park and one week on a cruise from Whittier (outside of Anchorage) up the inland passage to Skagway, Juneau, and Ketchikan ... finishing in Vancouver, B.C.  It was a photographer's dream trip ... and I learned alot about what I want to bring if I can ever do something like this again.
> 
> Ian




Hiya Ian, did ya miss me?!


----------



## johngpt

We've all missed you!


----------



## Big Bully

Thank you John! I've missed you guys too!


----------



## Dcrymes84

icassell said:


> Dan,
> 
> I like the second one best.  The vignetting makes it interesting.
> 
> Ian




Thank you i'll have a few more before the weeks over with.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian's is so dramatic, the puny one I was going to post pales. Think I'll wait a bit and add it for comic relief.


----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ian's is so dramatic, the puny one I was going to post pales. Think I'll wait a bit and add it for comic relief.



Hmmmm .... never thought of starfish as dramatic .... 

Ian


----------



## Big Bully

Dcrymes84 said:


>


 

Dan did you put that poor kid right there knowing that the fountain would turn on?!


----------



## Dcrymes84

Big Bully said:


> Dcrymes84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan did you put that poor kid right there knowing that the fountain would turn on?!
Click to expand...


lol no actually its on 24/7 and he just ran right up to it his mom told me to get some shots of him and i just waited till the right moment thank god the sun was over my left shoulder and not infront of me. the light was harsh that day cause it was 2pm..


----------



## Soocom1

My attempt....


----------



## soze

Here's a one of my friend's Mini.  







From the balcony of a cruise ship in the Mediterranean leaving Barcelona


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian's is so dramatic, the puny one I was going to post pales. Think I'll wait a bit and add it for comic relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm .... never thought of starfish as dramatic ....
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...

Hmmm, you're right, maybe my life is a bit humdrum.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


>



Cool one, John.  What does the little fellow have in his mouth?


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Cool one, John.  What does the little fellow have in his mouth?


Thanks Ian, I suspect he was scavenging from a blue plastic tarp, but I'm pretty sure ours are in the garage and not out. Probably came from a neighbor. Those tarps tend to break down rather quickly under our harsh NM (and AZ) ultraviolet.


----------



## Graham18ce

Here is my blue:
I did the edit on a notebook and then realized today when i saw it on a real monitor that the contrast is too high on the face. DOH!!! 

Comment appreciated too. Thanks


----------



## johngpt

Too cool, Graham18ce.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## johngpt




----------



## choudhrysaab




----------



## johngpt

Lovely sky!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

That's gorgeous Ian. Gotta love the skies in our southwest.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> That's gorgeous Ian. Gotta love the skies in our southwest.



Thanks and I agree about our southwest skies but, hehe, this was Italy last fall


----------



## johngpt

I'm Italian. So it's okay!


----------



## JLB




----------



## johngpt

JLB, great catch! Does he/she get on there often?


----------



## JLB

johngpt said:


> JLB, great catch! Does he/she get on there often?



Thank you. Yeah, he gets in from time to time, but needs help in and out. Our Doberman is a different story. I wanted to get our Doberman used to the water, now we can't keep her out. If we let her out back, and leave her for more than a few minutes, she jumps in the pool. It's become a real pain, because we have to dry her off, dang near every time we let her out to use the bathroom.


----------



## johngpt

JLB said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> JLB, great catch! Does he/she get on there often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yeah, he gets in from time to time, but needs help in and out. Our Doberman is a different story. I wanted to get our Doberman used to the water, now we can't keep her out. If we let her out back, and leave her for more than a few minutes, she jumps in the pool. It's become a real pain, because we have to dry her off, dang near every time we let her out to use the bathroom.
Click to expand...

LOL.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## boomer




----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dismine

wow.. that peacock is like an acid trip.


----------



## johngpt

Dismine said:


> wow.. that peacock is like an acid trip.



LOL, yeah, I tried that technique of twisting the barrel of the telephoto zoom as I pressed the shutter. I was astounded to discover that it worked!


----------



## Pugs

From Thursday night.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Great find Daniel. Is that a health club/gym?

Ian, good thing this is a damn good photo! Fall, Reflections, and now Blue. Thing is, I still really like seeing it. It's awesome!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> *Great find Daniel. Is that a health club/gym?*
> 
> Ian, good thing this is a damn good photo! Fall, Reflections, and now Blue. Thing is, I still really like seeing it. It's awesome!


 
Actually, John, that's Discovery World Museum at Pier Milwaukee.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> ?
> 
> Ian, good thing this is a damn good photo! Fall, Reflections, and now Blue. Thing is, I still really like seeing it. It's awesome!



Thanks John! Waste not, want not :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

A new field, eco-imaging!


----------



## icassell

:lmao:


----------



## crimangel




----------



## Pugs

Another pic from my San Diego trip in September.


----------



## SlimPaul

A pier at a Chicago beach.


----------



## johngpt

LOL,

déjà vu.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

Now that skies are so gray, and the northern hemisphere has snow, I need to see more blue! From a late september walk-about the neighborhood.


----------



## K.Li

This is blue in a way, at least that's how I felt after I took it.


----------



## johngpt

K.Li said:


> This is blue in a way, at least that's how I felt after I took it.



Nice K.Li.


----------



## johngpt

And in the same vein as K.Li's, hinting at the blue...


----------



## Nolan




----------



## v-dubber

twin towers


----------



## CESTO




----------



## Whinnie

Taken today


----------



## CESTO

Whinnie  I like the angle on that one...

Makes me feel like im in the water... Brrr...


----------



## Whinnie

Thank you! I was freezing taking the pictures  But I couldn't go in till I got it perfect. And the dark blue? Thats all ice still. It looks like just water, but its ice!


----------



## johngpt

CESTO said:


>



I like the way you were able to get all these different blue subjects into frame!



Whinnie said:


>



Creative composing.


----------

